# Hunting



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone else going hunting this year? Firearms season for deer starts in just over a week here in MO, and I'll be out there. We're going tomorrow morning to scout the area. I've never cared for tree stands; I like to hunt from the ground. We hunt in both IL and MO, using slugs in IL and rifles in MO. My father in law just got an 8-pointer in MO last week during archery season. 

And please, let's not turn this into a hunting debate. Tips, strategies, hunting stories etc. are welcome.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't hunt, but the boss does. We just had some wild turkey today for lunch. We get a lot of free food this time of year!


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't shoot furry critters - just birds.

Pheasant hunting in Iowa the week of Thanksgiving.
Quail shooting here in Georgia second weekend of December.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rocker said:


> I don't shoot furry critters - just birds.
> 
> Pheasant hunting in Iowa the week of Thanksgiving.
> Quail shooting here in Georgia second weekend of December.


Iowa is great for pheasant. I also hunt ducks and geese in Missouri. I've only been deer hunting for a few years. My father in law loves to hunt deer, and I go mainly to spend time with him. My dad is an upland and waterfowl hunter.


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll be deer-hunting this weekend in East Texas. Should be a great year. My dad has seen several nice bucks lately.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Murrah said:


> I'll be deer-hunting this weekend in East Texas. Should be a great year. My dad has seen several nice bucks lately.


Nice. Good luck!


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd actually like to get hunting, if I had some friends I trusted to hunt with. enjoy, gentlemen.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm going to try to go "deer hunting" over the Thanksgiving weekend if I can. However, at this point it appears that work may get in the way. I say "deer hunting" because our "hunts" are actually more theoretical than practical these days. We go to the woods, firearms in tow. We camp, we spend time with the family, we enjoy each other, we eat, we play poker, we may even walk in the woods. 

However, the deer haven't been in any serious danger for several years now as they haven't become so bold as to walk through the middle of our camp. Even if they did they may not be in much danger since killing one also entails cleaning it, driving to the station to check it, having it processed, etc. This sounds like lots of work that could mess up an otherwise enjoyable weekend in the woods.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I gave up hunting about 15 years ago, when I was in my mid-20s. It was moose season and I was up at my b-inlaws hunting camp, which is about 50 miles from their cottage which is about 100 miles from their house. Their house is in Eagle River Ontario, about 250 north of the Minn. border. So you have a good idea of how far north we were.

So, we're out in an old prospector's tent. There's two feet of fresh snow. It's about -10F. We had slogged into the camp the day before, gotten cold and wet and there was three more days of this to look forward to. My air mattress had developed a leak and I had very little between me and the hard frozen ground. My mustache and eyebrows had condensed icicles from my breathe moisture. I was hung over and need to pee, which meant getting out of my sleeping bag and heading out to the designated area.

I just decided at that moment I would sleep on the ground for eternity after I was dead and I no longer found this "fun".

Then after nothing for three days, we got a cow in my b-inlaws drive way as we were pulling in! That was my last trip.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

By the time duck season is over this year, I will buy a my own shotgun (I currently just borrow one from a friend of mine who is a much more serious hunter than myself)...I'd like to get a Baretta O/U, but they're kind of ridiculously expensive, so I'm thinking I'll just settle for a Mossberg 12 ga. O/U that's on sale down at the local Big 5 for about 1/5 the cost of the Baretta...that'll probably be my biggest prize of the season...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Growing up in central Pennsylvania, hunting and fishing, was as much a part of coming of age for a young man as were the activities more commonly thought of as part of said process. Two careers requiring frequent relocations around the country (and occassionally the world) afforded the opportunity to hunt a suprising array of critters (whitetail deer, wild boar, antelope, elk, bear, wild turkeys and a variety of small game). I'm still hoping for my first turkey and bear but, these days my hunting is limited to the occassional pheasant hunt and I will take a deer if any neighbors are wanting some venison.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Rocker said:


> I don't shoot furry critters - just birds.
> 
> Pheasant hunting in Iowa the week of Thanksgiving.
> Quail shooting here in Georgia second weekend of December.


I used to pheasant and quail hunt (in Iowa). Unfortunately the land we used to hunt on is now the property of my brother's ex-wife. He took up duck hunting and has invited me along several times. I've done it once...never again. Dark, damp, cold...there's no amount of coffee, bullsh*t and cigarettes to make it fun.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Growing up in central Pennsylvania, hunting and fishing, was as much a part of coming of age for a young man as were the activities more commonly thought of as part of said process. Two careers requiring frequent relocations around the country (and occassionally the world) afforded the opportunity to hunt a suprising array of critters (whitetail deer, wild boar, antelope, elk, bear, wild turkeys and a variety of small game). I'm still hoping for my first turkey and bear but, these days my hunting is limited to the occassional pheasant hunt and I will take a deer if any neighbors are wanting some venison.


You really need to go moose hunting Eagle. #1 rule: no moose shall be dropped less than one mile from the boat/truck. Ever think about field dressing and hiking out a 1200# animal?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I have little desire to hunt, though I fully support this most ancient of human activities. My favourite firearm of all time ( and I've owned or shot just about everything) is a Mauser 98 prewar sporter in 9.3x62 with a 26" barrel, multiple leaf sights and a claw mount scope. I think it's a firearm I'd be comfortable taking anywhere in the world for anything that moves. I like to sit with it in my lap, a tumbler of single malt in one hand and and a classic hunting book in the other.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Surrogate Hunters*

My two youngest sons are in college in Montana and will be hunting again this year. The camp is set up and deer are reported in the area.

The older son is using a 30'06 Mauser with a left handed bolt. The younger will be carrying my father's 243 lever action.

I'm pleased that this is how they choose to spend their time. When they were young I took them camping and backpacking and taught them to shoot.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I miss hunting. I never had any luck with deer, whether in a stand or on the ground, but I did enjoy bird hunting with or without dogs. I have traded weekends in the field with a shotgun for weekends at home with my children. In another 10 years or so my son should be old enough to go into the fields with me.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Be careful when selecting your dog...


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

"Nice. Good luck!"

Thanks.

Gabba...you might want to check out a Remington 870 with a synthetic stock...inexpensive shotgun you can drag through the mud and water...might be a good duck gun option if you don't want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, we had a look around the woods today. Large fresh tracks, broken branches near the trail edge and a single scratch on the trail led us to a nice scrape about 30 yards from the trail. Nearby we saw a few trees that had been ripped to shreds by his rubbing and doe tracks near the scrape. He was there not too long before we got there, as there was still saliva on the leaves hanging down above his scrape. From the size and depth of the tracks it seems we found a mature buck's stomping ground....a big one too. The guy I am going hunting with has been hunting for 40 years, and he is setting me up about 50 yards from the scrape behind a broken tree. There's good cover there, so if he shows up, I should have a good shot. We found smaller rubs and tracks too, so there is a small buck in the area as well. If I get one there, it's gonna be tough to get him out. These woods are THICK. 

We also found a new spot for ducks, and even called in a few wood ducks and teal. 

-anxiously awaiting the 10th!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Murrah said:


> "Nice. Good luck!"
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gabba...you might want to check out a Remington 870 with a synthetic stock...inexpensive shotgun you can drag through the mud and water...might be a good duck gun option if you don't want to spend a lot of money.


I just did a little research, and I might just have to go try one of these Remingtons out...I much prefer the synthetic stock, because I'm not the most gentle person in the world on guns when im trudging through the mud or waist high in water...thanks for the tip...


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Shot doves with my boys in September. Then three days in Alberta shooting ducks and geese with old college buds in early October. These are the good ole days on the Canadian Prairie. Have a deer hunt planned with my father in two weeks. We're not serious deer hunters, but kill a day or two a year hoping to get lucky. Will try to find a grouse or two after the deer hunters quit for the year.

Scott


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

JRR said:


> Be careful when selecting your dog...


Probably a Golden Retriever......:devil:


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Laxplayer said:


> Iowa is great for pheasant. I also hunt ducks and geese in Missouri. I've only been deer hunting for a few years. My father in law loves to hunt deer, and I go mainly to spend time with him. My dad is an upland and waterfowl hunter.


Yeah, I'll be in western Iowa - around Sioux City - where IA, NE, and SD meet.

Duck hunting is on my list for next year; I have a close friend who's in-laws have a place in Arkansas.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rocker said:


> Yeah, I'll be in western Iowa - around Sioux City - where IA, NE, and SD meet.
> 
> Duck hunting is on my list for next year; I have a close friend who's in-laws have a place in Arkansas.


Red River? I've hunted there before. We usually go to northern MO, or to Mark Twain National Forest. Mark Twain is great for wood ducks and teal.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

*mmmm deer!*

I quit deer hunting because I s*ck at it (although I love eating wild venison). I quit duck hunting because I don't really like the taste of wild duck, but I keep trying the Moose lottery every year. No success so far, but someday perhaps....

If moose hunting in VT, you try to find a logger with a skidder to drag it out for you. Its interesting to see a moose in the back of a pick-up with the body cavity propped open (to cool it I assume). The ribs look like the ones served in the opening scene of every Flinstones cartoon.


----------



## Micawber (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh yes.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> I just did a little research, and I might just have to go try one of these Remingtons out...I much prefer the synthetic stock, because I'm not the most gentle person in the world on guns when im trudging through the mud or waist high in water...thanks for the tip...


You can get some pretty good advice from the forum links at Shotgunworld.com. Scroll down a bit and there is a forum for each major manufacturer.

I'm a bit partial to the Beretta guns myself. However, I'm not sure how I would like taking one to the duck/goose blind and having it scared from the useage. Even though the pump guns are extremely reliable, I don't believe that you can shoot one as well as an autoloader. All of that shucking business will cause you to lose your point of aim a bit and screw up your swing so that the second or third shot are more difficult. With the autoloader, just keep swinging and get more in front of the target - probably. The Benelli auto loaders are the ones most used in the blinds. The action is a bit more forgiving than the Beretta in bad conditions. They are a bit light so that recoil is some problem - except that only applies to target shooting with lots of shots.

I am almost coveting getting one of the 12 ga. Benelli ultralights. Only about 6 lbs in 12 ga. Surely it must kill on both ends. Reading the comments in the Benelli forum though, the owners claim that is not so. The ones I've seen are beautiful guns. And who wants to go through life carrying an UGLY gun? In the range of $1,200 on discount.

OTOH, what I find amazing is the barrell options available for the Mossberg and the Remmington pump guns. Lots of options and pretty cheap. Slug, ultratight for turkey, drilled for scope mounts, etc. Pretty amazing how there is a large aftermarket supply for the cheaper pumpguns.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

First, if you buy a Remington, buy a pump. I hate to have to say this, but I bought a beautiful 1187 automatic. It worked great on the first shot. After that, it jammed a lot. I sent it back to the factory twice before I gave up. Same thing happened to a friend of mine with an 1187. And the Remington autos are a mess to clean; and they have to be kept clean if they are going to have a chance of working.

Pumps and O/U's will kick harder than the autos. I don't notice a huge difference between the various autos.

I now have a Beretta auto and a Benelli auto. Both great guns, but the Benelli has a much faster cycle time and is much easier to clean than the Beretta. In fact, when I do clean the Benelli, it usually doesn't have to be cleaned at all!

I would bite the bullet and go for a Benelli. Fast, 100% reliable, easy to clean. Wish I could tell you to buy American, but I can't.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> First, if you buy a Remington, buy a pump. I hate to have to say this, but I bought a beautiful 1187 automatic. It worked great on the first shot. After that, it jammed a lot. I sent it back to the factory twice before I gave up. Same thing happened to a friend of mine with an 1187. And the Remington autos are a mess to clean; and they have to be kept clean if they are going to have a chance of working.
> 
> Pumps and O/U's will kick harder than the autos. I don't notice a huge difference between the various autos.
> 
> ...


I have an old Remington Sportsman 48 that was my grandfather's gun. I haven't had any trouble with it jamming, but it is a pain to clean. I still use it quite a bit, but mainly because it was his gun. Benelli makes great guns.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> You really need to go moose hunting Eagle. #1 rule: no moose shall be dropped less than one mile from the boat/truck. Ever think about field dressing and hiking out a 1200# animal?


LOL...I would love to participate in a moose hunt...perhaps some day it will work out and indeed, your rule #1 sounds like very good advice!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Anyone have any luck so far this year? 
I harvested a nice buck on the 2nd day of firearms season. A few weeks before, I scouted the area and found his scrapes, rubs and tracks. About 10 am, I was getting a bit stiff and tired from sitting for 4 1/2 hours, and was thinking about heading back to my truck for a break. I decided to wait a little longer and then started with my grunt call. I heard a snort wheeze not far off, so I waited....
and waited....then a let off another grunt. I heard the branches to my right and saw him step into view about 80 yards away. I still didn't have a clear shot, so I just sat there motionless. I had some cover to block his view of me, so I used the call once more. This time he walked within 50 yards of me and stopped. He stood there facing to my left, sniffing the air. He took a few more steps, and since I already had my gun raised, I just made a quick grunt myself to stop him....BLAM! I couldn't see where he went at first, so I thought maybe I had missed. The woods were pretty thick, so it was difficult to see. I waited about 30 minutes, and then got up to go search for him. He had run down a slight incline and dropped about 30 yards away. Double lung shot. He was a pretty big 10-pointer. 183 lbs. field dressed. My father in law got a doe the other day, so we'll be having venison for Thanksgiving. 
I'll be heading back to this same spot for spring turkeys, since I saw a few toms and hens in the area. 
I have also shot 6 rabbits and 4 doves this year.


----------

